# SLM - Salmat Limited



## RichKid (29 November 2005)

Anyone notice this recently, it's copped a solid hiding this month. Just checkout the chart. Not sure why but that's a dramatic collapse. Closing _below_ support/resistance line (3.50) today to close at 3.45, high for the day was 3.49. Not looking good at all.


----------



## michael_selway (29 November 2005)

*Re: SLM Salmat*

Is QMT in the same industry?


----------



## Kauri (29 November 2005)

*Re: SLM Salmat*

Profit warning at the AGM I think.


----------



## dennisll (15 May 2006)

SLM in free fall after announcing that they had lost CML contract.  Intra-day (and 2 year) low of 3.09 today.  Currently down about 18% from friday's close, which was already down more than 10% after the announcement.

CML contract is about 6% of group revenue as indicated by SLM's announcement.  Selloff seems way too harsh, but perhaps there are more negative announcements to come?  Timing couldn't have been worse as the selloff coincides with a very bearish day (XAO down over 80pts at time of writing).

From T/A pov, recent breakout above downtrend line has proven false.  The long downtrend has continued and it appears as if there is still a long way to go before a turn-around is in sight.  New troughs still being formed and no reliable support level has been established.  Possible target of 2.30?

Can't comment on fundamentals until more data is available.

disclosure: I have shares in SLM


----------



## steven1234 (29 December 2006)

Not much has been posted about SLM recently.  

Since the last post SLM sold off Clientlogic Phillippines JV (24.5Mil pre-tax profit) and there is meant to be some sort of restructure taking place.  

There have been no recent announcements or news releases (that i know of), but the share price jumped 5.56% today.  Anyone have any idea what may be happening??


----------



## steven1234 (18 February 2007)

Half yearly results are Friday 23 February 2007. Hope its a good one. 

Last years revenue was up by approx 30%, but profits took a hiding due to investments in the business. 

Hopefully the investments have paid off in the period that passed and any increase in revenues is reflected in the profits. You would also expect profits to grow due to increased efficiencies following the restructure. 

The sale of SLM's interest in ClientLogic Philippines was expected to realise approximately AUD$24.5 million in profit before taxation. I wonder how much of this profit will be chewed up by the acquisition of VCM and assets of Dialect Interactive. 

I haven't been able to find much info on this company so the half yearly report will provide a great opportunity to see how the company is going. 

If all goes well, this may be the last time to buy SLM at the current prices. SLM took a hiding when it lost the coles contract (sp dropped by 40%). It looks like the share price is coming back on track. 

Anyone else following SLM on this forum? Whats your view on the future outlook of SLM?  Does anyone know any reason i should sell prior to the annoucement???


----------



## moses (18 February 2007)

The Neilson SMA shows a steady positive buying pressure from "smart money", buyers who trade bigger parcels than average. This is a bullish signal. It means that the more serious orders are from buyers waiting to pick up any dips than sellers hoping to cash in on peaks.

For more info see Neilson Smart Money Analyser thread.


----------



## steven1234 (19 February 2007)

SLM rose 15c (3.8%) today. 

It broke through the resistance at $4.00 to close at $4.10.  The volume was also quite strong overall.  Not too many shares were traded above $4 today, lets see if it can keep it up.  

This is held tightly and may climb much higher if we continue to get similar volumes in the lead up to the half yearly results.


----------



## steven1234 (23 February 2007)

What a week for SLM.  The price hit 4.48 yesterday, great half yearly results today, special dividend of 10c announced, and the price dropped today??? What's going on???


----------



## steven1234 (7 March 2007)

A memorandum of understanding with Telstra.  This could be positive for SLM if it works out for them.

http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/softwa..._ID_check_at_AHM/0,130061733,339274060,00.htm


----------



## steven1234 (21 March 2007)

It looks like there is no interest in this atm... I'm all alone here talking to myself...

There was a huge spike in volume traded today.  Lets hope its due to some positive announcement coming out soon


----------



## So_Cynical (17 October 2014)

I have been watching Salmat for a long time thus looking at the 10 year chart below, watching the Share price fall and often thinking the bottom must be close and yet the share price just keeps finding new lows in-between sustained recoverys.

Salmat has cash, no debt, big revenues, are market leaders and have a 12 year unbroken dividend history, the business is in somewhat of a transitional phase and spending money to establish a new platform to provide services, cloud and all that...thinking that the SP cannot go to zero so the fall must stop somewhere and somewhere must be approaching.

2015 should see the transition past the half way point and some cost saving synergy's kicking in, un-addressed mail and the catalogue business in general is not in decline according to the print numbers, Salmat have a growing online presence and some web retailing channels, they provide a necessary service to retailers and sellers of stuff in general.

The top 20 hold 86%+ and shares on issue have risen by only 33% since 2007 with only 1 SPP and placement in that time, they sold a big chunk of the business in 2012 and used the proceeds to pay out their considerable debt and kick off the current transition.

At some point there will/must be a bottom and SP turn around. 
~


----------



## So_Cynical (4 December 2014)

You dont see this sort of thing to often, Salmat Investor Briefing August 2014 - almost 2 hours. 



Double bottom today ~ $1.10


----------



## skc (4 December 2014)

So_Cynical said:


> Double bottom today ~ $1.10




FWIW, that's not a double bottom. It's retesting a recent low. The more it knocks there, the more likely it's going to fail.

If price rebounds and goes over $1.30, then you have a double bottom.


----------



## So_Cynical (4 December 2014)

skc said:


> FWIW, that's *not a double bottom*. It's retesting a recent low. The more it knocks there, the more likely it's going to fail.
> 
> If price rebounds and goes over $1.30, then you have a double bottom.




Ok well its a double bottom if it bounces, point is that if you want to buy the very bottom of a double bottom then your buying now - before its a technical (hindsight) double bottom.

Thinking about it i suppose your right in that double bottoms are only double bottoms after the fact.


----------



## So_Cynical (23 January 2015)

So_Cynical said:


> (4th-December-2014) Double bottom today ~ *$1.10*






skc said:


> (4th-December-2014) FWIW, that's not a double bottom. It's retesting a recent low. The more it knocks there, the more likely it's going to fail.
> 
> If price rebounds and goes over $1.30, then you have a double bottom.






So_Cynical said:


> (4th-December-2014) Ok well its a double bottom if it bounces, *point is that if you want to buy the very bottom of a double bottom then your buying now* - before its a technical (hindsight) double bottom.
> 
> Thinking about it i suppose your right in that double bottoms are only double bottoms after the fact.




SLM traded at $1.60 today, i pretty much nailed the bottom back on the 4th of December.  watch for 3 years looking for a perfect entry - get it and don't take it.


----------



## greggles (5 June 2018)

So_Cynical said:


> At some point there will/must be a bottom and SP turn around.




When I was a teenager I used to do letterbox drops for Salmat. Long time ago now.

They always seemed to me to be an old school advertising/marketing company using methods that seemed out of date, so I wasn't surprised when the share price kept on tanking. 2011-2016 was an ugly six years for them.

So it was quite the surprise when I noticed today that they were currently at highs not seen since January 2016. I looked at their latest financial results to see that they are still operating profitably and generated revenue of around $400 million in the last 12 months. 

They recently paid a special dividend of 8c per share related to the sale of their contact centre business.

Looks like you were right @So_Cynical. Is Salmat making a comeback?


----------



## willoneau (18 December 2019)

Chosen for my top pick in 2020, using monthly system and bang for buck.


----------



## tinhat (18 December 2019)

I know this might sound trivial and trite but Salmat is such a terrible name. I know that it comes from the names of the founders Phil Salter and Peter Mattick back in the day (1979) but Salmat hardly has the ring of MoJo about it.

Salmat sounds like a company that distributes industrial chemicals or commercial quantities of cooking oil. It just doesn't have anything about it that rings advertising and consumer communications. Maybe in the 1980's it sounded good when pastels and beige, big hair and shoulder pads were in. Dick Cheese would be a better name IMHO.


----------



## System (7 September 2020)

On September 3rd, 2020, Salmat Limited (SLM) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, after security holders approved a resolution for a voluntary winding up and removal of SLM from the Official List.


----------



## Faramir (7 September 2020)

Good riddance. Salmat ripped me off.


----------

